# Mod podge ( bottled)



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Its very handy when painting. It dries and causes a glossy, wet look. It can be used to made a rough texture if mixed with sand and brushed on. I get mine at wal- mart for $6 and it lasts quite a few props. Figured id let you guys in on a secret or two, unless you were aware already.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My wife uses mod podge a lot, but she found a tutorial somewhere showing her how to make her own. I'll see if she can copy it and I'll post a tutorial on here for it.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Its just thick elmers glue


----------

